# 4-28 Crab Trap Destin pomps



## Destinfishin (Jul 10, 2009)

total 16 pomps between 4 guys. Fished from 6 am to 9 am I got 2 about 8:30 also 2 cats. all the other fish caught before 9 am
great day to be on the beach absolutely faboulous morning:fishing::fishing:


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Destin Pomps*

Have to get after them early. Nice catch! C2


----------



## whiteRhino (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Destinfish, long time lurker here, first time poster.

I was wondering if you (or anyone) might be able to give me some tips on chasing the pomps out there? I've been driving down from Tallahassee recently a couple of times a week to stay at my brother's place in Ft. Walton and stalk the beaches. I just tried targeting pompano for the first time this past week in the surf on the east end of Okaloosa Island, with no luck. 

I feel like I've "mastered" the sand flea, as I can consistently find them within 5 minutes of hitting the beach anywhere in the Walton area, and the nice big females too, but no pompano to feast on 'em. I fished the incoming 6-10am tide Wednesday (day of your report) and Thursday, soaking store-bought pompano rigs just on the outside edge of the first sandbar. I did manage to land a nice (est.) 30# red; otherwise nothing but missing baits both days (couple of cats when I tried some peeled shrimp). I've been most attracted to the undeveloped end of Okaloosa Island as it appears to have some interesting features and doesn't seem to be very densely populated with fishermen during the week. Should I be looking at other parts of the county instead? Are there some kind of submerged features in places like the Crab Trap (not sure which one you're referring to, aren't there three or four "Crab Trap"s along the Destin beach, or the one on Okaloosa?) or over at Pompano Joes (another spot I've heard referenced) that makes them more conducive to holding these fish?

As I mentioned I've been fishing the outside edge of the first sandbar; during the incoming tide in the morning the trough right at the sand's edge on Okaloosa has been too high and dry to put down a bait. I did find sort of a trough-inlet (no outlet) where a sand berm kicked out to meet the sand bar that held enough water before high tide to try soaking but no luck. Is it worth fishing the evening outgoing tide when that trough still has water in it but the currents are starting to move again? Is there a trough at the Crab Trab that's farther from shore and holds more water or are you guys catching them outside of the sandbar over there?

One conclusion I think I've come to is that the store-bought pompano rigs (Sea Striker and otherwise) have hooks that must be way too large. Even with a medium to large size flea on them, at least half of the hook is exposed. If a pomp's eyesight is as good as everyone claims that can't be helpful, let alone the fact that it seems they could just pluck the baits off at will without hooking up. I'm going to try tying my own with #1 kahle or circles before making the trip back down in a couple of days. Also not sure about using just a bead above the hook versus bead & foam. Maybe with foam when the waters stirred up, without when it's clear?

Any advice you or anyone could offer would be awesome!


----------



## Destinfishin (Jul 10, 2009)

*White Rhino*

Don't really know what to tell you about the pompano. I have stood on the beach in the middle of 4 to 5 guys 12 to 15 rods and had fish caught around me. Guys on both sides limit out or at least 5 pomps and I will have 1 or 2 .
I would go th Half Hitch tackle in destin they have some really good rigs and they have only #2 circle hooks sounds like your hook is to big. Other than that try to read the beach and look for deeper holes around the sand bars. I also fish Pompano Joes in Destin down by Holiday road and crab trap is just up the road
Hope this helps:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome Rhino, nice work Destin.


----------



## whiteRhino (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Destin. I guess I'll keep plugging away and report back with how I do. I'll be back down there Tuesday evening through Thursday morning, probably try OI again and if no luck maybe move farther east.


----------

